# Tower of Light Free Online Fantasy Magazine - update



## Michael01

The first issue of Tower of Light Magazine is now up and running, featuring stories by Ian Whates, Christopher Heath, and Tom Williams, and an interview with Teresa Edgerton.  Come have a look and enjoy!


----------



## Ian Whates

Hey Michael, great news!  Congrats on having the courage and determination to launch a new mag.


----------



## Michael01

Thanks, Ian.  I've got my fingers crossed ...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Wow, I didn't think you would be able to put it together that quickly.  It looks like you're well-launched.


----------



## Steve S

Congratulations Michael! First issue looks great!


----------



## Rosemary

Well done Michael.  A great looking online magazine and I enjoyed Teresa's interview!


----------



## Michael01

Thank you everyone for such wonderfully encouraging responses!  I'm so glad you like it.  I'm already starting on the second issue, which I hope will be ready by the end of August the latest.  At the moment, I'm still trying to figure out who to interview for it (as I'd like to keep up with this feature, if possible).


----------



## Michael01

I'd like to apologize to those who have taken the time to read some of the first issue of Tower of Light. When I launched it, it was missing a number of the images I had put in. They were in the directory, so I couldn't understand it. Well, I found the problem and corrected it finally, and I will take care not to let it happen again. All the images are now showing as they should be.


----------

